# Chicken fried steak on the blackstone



## Kenzmad (Nov 7, 2021)

Im not a food photographer like most of you guys . Wife is Celiac so gluten is a no go. this is a regular meal here but it was the first time we all got to eat together. Being able to cook all 3 at the same time was amazing.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 7, 2021)

Looks good bud . I was just thinking about chicken fried steak today . Nice cook .


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 7, 2021)

Looks really tasty! Nicely done!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2021)

Really nice. Try Potato Flakes as a Breading. Nice and crunchy and tastes sort of like eating French Fries with every bite!... JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 8, 2021)

Just amazing!  Would like more details how you breaded and cooked.  That one of my favorite meals there.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2021)

I haven’t had that in age’s, but I sure want some now!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 8, 2021)

Man that is beautiful. Of course I'd have to have a biscuit for that gravy! If they try to take my bread away from me it devastate me!   
Jim


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 8, 2021)

Looks great!
Chicken Fried Steak has always been my favorite truck stop meal but I've never made it myself.
My wife is on a low sodium diet so I can relate with the difficulties....


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 8, 2021)

That looks good! Have to break out my BlackStone before it gets to cold and try that.


----------



## Kenzmad (Nov 8, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Just amazing!  Would like more details how you breaded and cooked.  That one of my favorite meals there.


The process is super easy. Gluten free all purpose flour, I use cup4cup brand. Season flour with paprika, seasoned salt like lawry’s, add in cayenne pepper for a bit of spice. In another pan I add 1 egg to 3-4 cups whole milk. Cube steak pounded flat. Dredge in flour, dip in egg mix, back to flour and then on the griddle with enough oil to keep it frying. Please note that if your griddle isnt level, all the oil runs off. Took a bit to contain the oil where I needed it. Fry for 4 minutes each side. I bought pioneer gluten free gravy mix. When doing on the stove, you can make your own gravy but this was easier. Hope this helps.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 8, 2021)

Looks real tasty! That’s definitely one of my top go to meals at Diners. I’ve never done my own though and my wife tries to steer clear of gluten. Thank you! It’ll be putting this one on to do!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 8, 2021)

That looks really good! Nice job!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 8, 2021)

Yes sir that's a fine looking meal!
Maybe I need a Blackstone too !


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 9, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Yes sir that's a fine looking meal!
> Maybe I need a Blackstone too !


My thoughts exactly about the Blackstone! That meal looks as tasty for breakfast as it did for supper last night.

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 9, 2021)

Kenzmad said:


> The process is super easy. Gluten free all purpose flour, I use cup4cup brand. Season flour with paprika, seasoned salt like lawry’s, add in cayenne pepper for a bit of spice. In another pan I add 1 egg to 3-4 cups whole milk. Cube steak pounded flat. Dredge in flour, dip in egg mix, back to flour and then on the griddle with enough oil to keep it frying. Please note that if your griddle isnt level, all the oil runs off. Took a bit to contain the oil where I needed it. Fry for 4 minutes each side. I bought pioneer gluten free gravy mix. When doing on the stove, you can make your own gravy but this was easier. Hope this helps.


Cool.  Seems hard to find a good CFS anymore.  The couple times I tried the breading came off.  Will give it a try.  Thanks


----------

